# Infertility



## bighurt (Oct 1, 2012)

So I've been using steroids on and off since 2010: dbol, anadrol, test e & deca. Not exactly in this order nor all of these at once. I'd actually started off using prohormones in 2006-2009: superdrol, m1t & methyl 1 alpha. I'm 32 years of age and married. I've just come off a cycle consisting of test e, deca, and anadrol about 2 months back. My wife is about 10 yrs my senior and for this reason along with we not being able to get pregnant the old fashion way have decided to see a specialist. After providing them with my sperm for testing they have come to find that I am producing very little sperm. What little I am producing is not usable, it is no good. A normal scoop of most mens sperm produces a few million sperm cells. My scoop however produced only 7 and none of which are good enough to use. The doctor suggested that we consider using a sperm donor as I am unable to have children. Would it be safe to assume that my infertility is attributed to steroid use and does anyone know if this is something that can be salvage d with myself being as infertile as I am? The doctor explained that they are able to give me meds to help me become fertile but according to him that would be a long shot.


----------



## Tooreal11 (Oct 1, 2012)

Theres alot of parroting regarding becoming sterile from Steroid use, primarly bobble head reporters and people ill informed. I forget where it is but if I can find it, reduction on active sperm cells is common but they bounce back nearly some very high % rate. I can tell you now, I have been using steroids for over 10 years...4 of those years I have only had roughly 2 month and half breaks. The rest I have sling shot cycled. My wife is pregnant with our first child while taking 2g of Test, 1.2g of Tren E, 1g of Primo....Baby is due in December


----------



## bighurt (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm beginning to feel as though my infertility maybe because of something more then my use of gear. I understand that it can be slightly suppressive but my count is pretty much non-existant, of which I would have to believe is abnormal and extremely uncommon. The doctor explained that prior to me the lowest sperm count he had encountered was a few thousand. Thanks for the insight and congrats on the soon to be due baby.


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 1, 2012)

Blast 1000ius hcg every other day for a week, then start at 500 iu every three days. If that doesn't work after 6 weeks or so, add clomid and continue. If that doesn't work still add hmg. I really doubt you can't bring back some sperm count with Proper treatment. Good luck to you bro, you do have options.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 1, 2012)

hcg, hmg, clomid, proviron, coconut oil, coq10


and cialis (for fucking)


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 1, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> hcg, hmg, clomid, proviron, coconut oil, coq10
> 
> 
> and cialis (for fucking)



Cialis just gives me a headache at 20mg. I get much better wood from more test..


----------



## bighurt (Oct 1, 2012)

I intend on ordering some hcg and clomid and hope for the best. Thanks guys.


----------



## Tooreal11 (Oct 1, 2012)

I wish someone with more Medical knowledge would chime in. But from what I know and have read, think your problem stems from something per-existing.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 1, 2012)

bighurt said:


> So I've been using steroids on and off since 2010: dbol, anadrol, test e & deca. Not exactly in this order nor all of these at once. I'd actually started off using prohormones in 2006-2009: superdrol, m1t & methyl 1 alpha. I'm 32 years of age and married. I've just come off a cycle consisting of test e, deca, and anadrol about 2 months back. My wife is about 10 yrs my senior and for this reason along with we not being able to get pregnant the old fashion way have decided to see a specialist. After providing them with my sperm for testing they have come to find that I am producing very little sperm. What little I am producing is not usable, it is no good. A normal scoop of most mens sperm produces a few million sperm cells. My scoop however produced only 7 and none of which are good enough to use. The doctor suggested that we consider using a sperm donor as I am unable to have children. Would it be safe to assume that my infertility is attributed to steroid use and does anyone know if this is something that can be salvage d with myself being as infertile as I am? The doctor explained that they are able to give me meds to help me become fertile but according to him that would be a long shot.


that sux man, you should follow your doctors advice, post pics of your wife and we will create a poll to decide whos the best donor


----------



## iSteroids (Oct 2, 2012)

hcg + clomid and some nolva will get you back on track 

Clomid-Clomiphene Citrate - iSteroids.com
Nolvadex-Tamoxifen Citrate - iSteroids.com


----------



## pieguy (Oct 2, 2012)

surprised nobody has recommended seeing an endo or fertility specialist. They might be able to tell you if it's a pre-existing condition or just from AAS abuse (doubtful considering your sperm count is nonexistent instead of just crappy). Are your testicles still reduced in size or have they returned to normal? And you might also try triptorelin after some hcg and before you start clomid.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 2, 2012)

Tooreal11 said:


> Theres alot of parroting regarding becoming sterile from Steroid use, primarly bobble head reporters and people ill informed. I forget where it is but if I can find it, reduction on active sperm cells is common but they bounce back nearly some very high % rate. I can tell you now, I have been using steroids for over 10 years...4 of those years I have only had roughly 2 month and half breaks. The rest I have sling shot cycled. My wife is pregnant with our first child while taking 2g of Test, 1.2g of Tren E, 1g of Primo....Baby is due in December



^^^gram and half of sust, 900 mg deca concieved 14 weeks in.

i do know a 43 year old dude that cycled non stop from his late twenties and he had a real hard time knocking up his hot as shit 27 year old fitness competitor. Several months of rotating hcg clomid treatments eventually worked.


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 2, 2012)

I for got the study I found that showed sodium d aspartate increasing spermatogenesis by taking 6 grams for around 12 weeks. I found that interesting for a very cheap effective supplement.

-Matt


----------



## bighurt (Oct 2, 2012)

I was actually referred to a fertility specialist this past Monday after the doctor broke the news to my wife. So that would be the next step. But I think I may hold off on that appointment for a couple of months and allow more time for my body to recover.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 2, 2012)

bighurt said:


> I was actually referred to a fertility specialist this past Monday after the doctor broke the news to my wife. So that would be the next step. But I think I may hold off on that appointment for a couple of months and allow more time for my body to recover.



Alternatively you may want to go right away and be honest... Even though I may have a better understanding of aas then the good doctor...this is what he does and often they have a network of friends that have experience in this and are way smarter then me.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh shoot, I've been coming in my wife and she been off birthcontrol and I'm on trt so I thought she can't get prego. I better start pulling out then if ya can get prego while on test. wow


----------



## Tooreal11 (Oct 2, 2012)

^^^^^^^^SLOWNSTEADY........Hello Daddy


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 2, 2012)

Tooreal11 said:


> I wish someone with more Medical knowledge would chime in. But from what I know and have read, think your problem stems from something per-existing.



Fertility docs will give him HCG and Clomid.  That usually works but might take 2 or 3 cycles.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 2, 2012)

slownsteady said:


> Oh shoot, I've been coming in my wife and she been off birthcontrol and I'm on trt so I thought she can't get prego. I better start pulling out then if ya can get prego while on test. wow



I was on deep hard cycles both times my wife got pregnant, and I'm into my mid-late 30s. Don't buy into that crap, I'm not genetically superior or anything like that, and test+tren+drol couldn't stop me.


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 4, 2012)

slownsteady said:


> Oh shoot, I've been coming in my wife and she been off birthcontrol and I'm on trt so I thought she can't get prego. I better start pulling out then if ya can get prego while on test. wow


 Good gosh ...never do that! 

YOu crazy! -- even with a  dom on ....pull out! You just never know! Dont need any unplanned surprises!

-Matt


----------



## dye1337 (Oct 4, 2012)

AAS are a viable form of contraceptive, the people who say otherwise are being anecdotal.  It takes about 3-4 months to become effective, and greater than 200mg of testosterone reduces efficiency.  You got her pregnant 1 month into a cycle?  Yeah, doesn't mean you were gonna be fertile 2-3 months down the line.  Azoospermia can occur from AAS use, especially with nandrolone testosterone combo.  Nandrolone itself makes about 70% of sperm become mutated and with just 200mg of testosterone a week causes about 70% of men to become azoospermic and almost all of the rest become oligiospermic by 3 the month point.  According to the WHO below 3 million sperm/ml is considered sterile as the odds of conceiving are slim to none without assistance.  

I should also mention high testosterone levels can cause fertility due to high levels of interstitial testosterone in the testes can promote spermatogenesis.  I would get your testosterone, FSH, LH levels tested.  If those come back crap then look into other endocrine hormones like prolactin.  If you can't treat any of the problems there, try HCG/HMG for a while and toremefine (raises FSH the most of the SERMs) would be my advice.


----------



## dye1337 (Oct 4, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Good gosh ...never do that!
> 
> YOu crazy! -- even with a  dom on ....pull out! You just never know! Dont need any unplanned surprises!
> 
> -Matt



Testosterone Tested as Male Contraceptive


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 4, 2012)

A sure-fire Birth control for men would be 200mg test and 200mg of deca.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 4, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> A sure-fire Birth control for men would be 200mg test and 200mg of deca.




nope..


----------



## dye1337 (Oct 4, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> nope..



Lower the dosage of each a bit and I'm willing to bet it would be well in the 99% effective range.  

Contraceptive efficacy of a depot pr... [J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 2003] - PubMed - NCBI

19 nor plus testosterone results


----------



## NVRBDR (Oct 4, 2012)

My last child was conceived during cycle, and I have been trt for along time before that, anybody who says steroids make you infertile is either ignorant or full of bs period. And this is truth, not some bs research passed off as a fact.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 4, 2012)

dye1337 said:


> Lower the dosage of each a bit and I'm willing to bet it would be well in the 99% effective range.
> 
> Contraceptive efficacy of a depot pr... [J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 2003] - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> 19 nor plus testosterone results



300 mg depot medroxyprogesterone acetate sounds like some serious shit, but not aas


----------



## dye1337 (Oct 5, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> My last child was conceived during cycle, and I have been trt for along time before that, anybody who says steroids make you infertile is either ignorant or full of bs period. And this is truth, not some bs research passed off as a fact.



Let me guess, you were on at least 500mg of testosterone


----------



## dye1337 (Oct 5, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> 300 mg depot medroxyprogesterone acetate sounds like some serious shit, but not aas



Aside from the 17 alkylation it's not much different than nandrolone aside from lacking a few carbon bonds.  MENT is being looked into as a male contraceptive and in the studies it has been used in looking at not a single accidental pregnancy and look at the similarity to nandrolone


----------



## longworthb (Oct 5, 2012)

dye1337 said:


> Aside from the 17 alkylation it's not much different than nandrolone aside from lacking a few carbon bonds.  MENT is being looked into as a male contraceptive and in the studies it has been used in looking at not a single accidental pregnancy and look at the similarity to nandrolone


Not much different besides a few carbon bonds? I'm sure those few carbon bonds make a hugeeeeee diff


----------



## dye1337 (Oct 5, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Not much different besides a few carbon bonds? I'm sure those few carbon bonds make a hugeeeeee diff




http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/48/Nandrolone.svg/800px-Nandrolone.svg.png
Nandrolone

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ucture.svg/512px-Trestolone_structure.svg.png
MENT

One of them is undergoing approval as a male contraceptive and has been shown to be highly effective.


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 9, 2012)

Dye,

I am typically a study-research type of person as well...

But this situation is very empirically and anecdotally supported by SEVERAL people I know first hand (high level competitors) and .....well,,I know about this phenomenon too.

I would never,,,, and I mean NEVER RELY on those studies to justify people having sex without female contraceptive or male contraceptive support in hopes of not having a child...

-Matt


----------

